#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Καθαρό κέρδος αμοιβής

## tserpe

Θα τρελαθω με τις τιμες που «παιζουν» στην αγορα.

  Εστω ότι για μια αμοιβη (πχ ΠΕΑ) θα παρω  100 ευρω.
  Μπορει καποιος να μου πει το καθαρο κερδος.

  Και δεν εννοω να αφαιρεσω την βενζινη, την εργατοωρα κλπ. Απλα πραγματα φορο, ΦΠΑ κλπ

Σε μια αμοιβη δηλαδη των 100 ευρω, το καθαρο μου κερδος ποιος είναι?

----------


## Xάρης

100/1,23 = 81,30¤ Καθαρή αξία
-26% φόρος = 81,30*0,26 = 21,14¤
-----------------------------------
60,16¤ κέρδος

Απ' αυτό βέβαια πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις:

650¤ = τέλος επιτηδεύματος (ετήσιο έξοδο)4.070¤ = ασφαλιστικές εισφορές άνω πενταετίας με ειδική προσαύξηση μετά 01.01.1993 ασφαλισμένου και χωρίς τις μνημονιακές αυξήσεις που θέλουν να περάσουν (ετήσιο έξοδο)όποια άλλα έξοδα

----------

